# Hi I'm new!



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Great to find fertility sites that are English based instead of USA all the time!
I'm a surrogate mum and mum to my own 3,
Glad to meet you all!
Tina
xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Tina

I saw your pics and read your profile, lovely to meet you and your family - what an amazing woman you are to help women who are unable concieve, you are an angel. 

Mel

x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Tina 

I have to agree with Mel, that you are an absolutely amazing woman to do what you do. As must your husband be. My dh had to provide me with lots of support through my pregnancies (morning sickness, heartburn, bad back, etc. etc  ). So either he is a saint or you must be very good at being pregnant  Hey, maybe it's both   

Whatever, I admire you very much. 

Jayne x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Tina

I have just seen been looking in the gallery and saw your pictures with your FF name ...

Just wanted to say you are a truely amazing lady, with a beautiful family, for doing what you do.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Thankyou everyone for your lovely replies 
Don't put me on a pedestal though, I know I've done a good job but I'm no martyer!
Cant wait to meet you all properly 
Tina
xxxxx


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

You really are a wonder    

I think you must have amazing strength


----------

